# Found A Whatsit Nanner Seat Bike... Clueless Is Me!



## XBPete (Jun 20, 2016)

Friend stopped over and said he had some old bikes in the scrap pile... found this banana seat bike

20 inch front wheel, seat tube from crank centerline is 14 inches, back wheel is still in my truck,,,,

Interesting or junk?


----------



## Intense One (Jun 20, 2016)

XBPete said:


> Friend stopped over and said he had some old bikes in the scrap pile... found this banana seat bike
> 
> 16 inch front wheel, seat tube from crank centerline is 14 inches, back wheel is still in my truck,,,,
> 
> ...



Interesting...id try to see what's under some of that red paint, buddy!


----------



## XBPete (Jun 20, 2016)

Intense One said:


> Interesting...i.d. try to see what's under some of that red paint, buddy!




Will do in the AM... was one of 3 bikes, Elgin Skipper, great kids bike and I got a Schween for Crazy Dave,,, ima ship it to him! lol


----------



## XBPete (Jun 21, 2016)

Found " Monster " on the chain guard, it was a deep red, white lettering

Serial number is M574493 above left drop out


----------



## Jaxon (Jun 21, 2016)

I believe the red banana seat bike to be a AMF bike from 1970. The M models were made that year. The single top bar would be a lower level bike. Strip it, Paint it, Have fun with it.


----------



## Intense One (Jun 22, 2016)

XBPete said:


> Will do in the AM... was one of 3 bikes, Elgin Skipper, great kids bike and I got a Schween for Crazy Dave,,, ima ship it to him! lol
> 
> View attachment 331247 View attachment 331246



A Schween for Dave? I can't believe it! Probably gonna swap it for a CWC......or keep it for a seat sniffer.


----------

